# Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok so I just finished installing the test pipe. 
Took just over an hour. 
I have a PZEV car, so 3 o2 sensors are in the houseee
To combat the CEL, I used a custom adjustable stainless steel o2 spacer from Tyrol Sport. 
In addition to the test pipe, these are the following Engine performance mods:
Magnaflow catback
nst lightweight pulley 
GIAC 93 flash
carbonio cold air intake/with 20 squared MAF insert
Here is the car:








Here is the video: (I plan on taking some cruising vids as well as take off later today, in the video, I start up, light rev from idle 2k, then rev from idle to 5k)
No drone, sounds like a mk4 R32 during acceleration. No vibration in the cabin at anytime. 
A customer at the shop asked me if it was a V8... Lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4e-TX_7NNM



_Modified by doqFastlane at 11:38 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

Sounds good. Mine should be on my doorstep right about now but I'm stuck at work. I'll be throwing this on tomorrow. I too have the 3 o2 sensor system. Any pics or info on the o2 spacer?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (vw93to85)*

I dint have a pic of the spacer, but you can order I've from that guy Wayne. 
Judy search "Wayne block o2 sensor"
he has them for 38$


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

doesn't the pipe already have spacers on it?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (vw93to85)*

The last bung is spaced out, the first bung is not. We put the o2 spacer on the short bung.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

Hmmmmmm, I'll have to look into this.
How'd the install go?


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

to be honest with you i dont really like how the jettas sound, the vr6 jettas were amazing but the mark 5 sound is kinda weird to me, i loove the way your car looks though way more than the gtis


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (vw93to85)*

The install was very simple with a lift 2/10
without a lift 6/10, bc you need some room to remove the cat and line up the test pipe.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (eddi3okic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddi3okic* »_to be honest with you i dont really like how the jettas sound, the vr6 jettas were amazing but the mark 5 sound is kinda weird to me, i loove the way your car looks though way more than the gtis 

IMO I think the VR with a nice cat-back is the nicest sounding exhaust note ever. 
Lots of my boys have mk3 vr's with some nice exhaust setups. It's just so sexy. 
The Clip doesn't do this justice. Make sure you listening on your computer with the volume atleast half up. 
I'm not too fond of the mkv exhaust note either. That's why I've been trying to play with some setups to get the note I want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
oh, and thanks for the compliment, here's another recent pic:
























_Modified by doqFastlane at 2:46 PM 8-21-2009_


_Modified by doqFastlane at 9:26 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Could you feel a noticeable increase in power say between 3500-5500 rpm? The car sounds amazing by the way, I'd love to mate one of these test pipes to an AWE exhaust and record the results.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

Yes, much noticable power increase from 2200-5500. Also better throttle response IMO. 
I will be dyno'ing it next week.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Could you feel a noticeable increase in power say between 3500-5500 rpm? The car sounds amazing by the way, I'd love to mate one of these test pipes to an AWE exhaust and record the results.

Yeah I can't wait to see how mine sounds.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Yes, much noticable power increase from 2200-5500. Also better throttle response IMO. 
I will be dyno'ing it next week.

Can't wait to see your results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

looks good! sounds good!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

More sound clips later.. damn Monsoon in NYC right now


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I got mine today. Gonna install it tomorrow morning. And yeah the storm rolled through Jersey earlier. It's no joke.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

ive also got the test pipe, and on startup sequence (on a stock exhaust) it sounds so sexy!
i know i shouldnt rev it while its cold but sometimes i just cant help








wish i could get that sound all the time


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerbunny24* »_ive also got the test pipe, and on startup sequence (on a stock exhaust) it sounds so sexy!
i know i shouldnt rev it while its cold but sometimes i just cant help








wish i could get that sound all the time









you can...with an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Can't wait for more vids!!!!
Best sounding exhaust on the 2.5 I have heard so far.
Nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (The Norseman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Norseman* »_Can't wait for more vids!!!!
Best sounding exhaust on the 2.5 I have heard so far.
Nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man. I'll post a few vids tommarow for sure. 
Start up, take off, highway... Oh my


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Just went to install mine. Just noticed there are no exhaust hangers on the new pipe. Waiting for a call back.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

I want to hear it sound like an "R32."
If it does, I'll be getting this exhaust setup.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (STEC06)*

I'm Gonna make some more videos as soon as stops raining in NYC


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Just installed mine. Turns out you don't need the hanger on it. It's only on the stock one because of the extra weight from the cat. Took the car for a little spin. Sounds awesome. I took it out to Dynamic Motorworks to pick up my new CAI. What a fun ride. And true to my car, it fought back. The O2 sensors were a bitch to get out and the wrench slipped and my knuckle hit the heat shield on the cat. The blood was just pouring out of my hand.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

OK it stopped raining for an hour... heres another video...
This is from a stop... getting on to the parkway and pulling to 4K in 2nd then 4k in 3rd.
The windows were all up... this is strictly cabin sound.. 
More videos later hopefully...drive by most likely.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4e-TX_7NNM


_Modified by doqFastlane at 11:40 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Sounds amazing! You convinced me to get this!
Is there a diy on the install? If it's easy I'd like to save the hour of labor at a shop. Would you say it's worth the $250? And do you have a CEL?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Sounds amazing! You convinced me to get this!
Is there a diy on the install? If it's easy I'd like to save the hour of labor at a shop. Would you say it's worth the $250? And do you have a CEL?


Yes worth the 250$ its a steal.
No DIY as of now.. but its like 1-2-3. Im sure if you look at a DIY to remove the Cat, its the same thing.
NO CEL, bc i believe the o2 spacer is working. I got mine from Tyrol Sport in Queens, NY
*
Mike @ Tyrol Sport 
6-45 Stephen Street, Ridgewood, NY 11385 
Hours of operation: Mon-Fri: 9am-7pm - Sat: 9am-2pm 
By Phone: 917-626-3368 
By Fax: 646-417-6462 
*
---------------------------------------------
Ok Here's another video from tonight.. highway entrance and pull.
I took off from 0-100mph.. not redlining each shift. from 2k-3500k the sound is pure heaven. It feel like it pulls all the way to 6k WITH power..
Here you go...btw, windows closed...sunroof open
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV8hlvKoIEc
Tommarow i will post the last vid of a drive by


_Modified by doqFastlane at 12:44 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

sideways video content warning!!!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Not too shabby!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
you can...with an aftermarket exhaust. 


no. sorry but the mumbly sound of any aftermarket exhaust just doesnt do it for me.
ill try and get a video of what im talking about but its really nothing like ur exhaust note (right when i start it up and everything is cold.) 
beleive me ive heard aftermarket exhausts and none sound like it
this is kinda what im talking about
at about 15 seconds is similar to what mine sounds like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJopKnusDpI


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

and btw that is not straight pipe


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

That sounds like shït. Very raspy. 
Mine is actually very calm until you open it up. 
It stays deep, and the note is tight. 
That ^ almost sounds like an exhaust leak.

*sorry about the sideways video, lol. Damn iPhone. 
I'll reshoot one today.
Thanks for watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

thats your opinion. 
but in my opinion the aftermarket exhaust systems out there sound like every other set up. 
the rasp or gurgle to me sounds ultra sexy
almost like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

^^^^ now that's fugggin sick


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I just ordered mine! I'm curious though if you had a CEL before installing the custom spacer or did you just put that on to be safe. I think I'm going to install it first and see.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

I have about 200 miles on mine with no spacer and no CEL. I'm prob gonna take mine off though, don't know if I'm gonna sell it or not. It's awesome around town and on backroads. But I got on the highway with it yesterday and it's just too loud for my taste.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I'm actually surprised to hear that. Mine is very tame on the highway while cruising. 
I have a feeling that depending on what exhaust your running makes the difference b
I see you have the AWE which is much louder than my magnaflow. 
My exhaust has a resonator, primary case muffler, and final muffler. 
The catback by it's self was so quiet it was "almost" stock sounding. 
The rabbit magnaflow catback is totally different with no resonator, a primary case muffler and straight out to dual tips. 
It that case, this test pipe would be very loud bc of the lack of resonation(is that a word?, lol)
IMO, the jetta's magnaflow Catback and the test pipe is a PERFECT combo.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

The AWE has a resonator as well as the muffler. I don't know, maybe it's just me. Around town rippin through 1st-3rd it sounds awesome. But on the highway anything over 3k is just too much for me. And I do too much highway driving to have it like that. Heck even without the test pipe it bugs me sometimes.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

That's weird. Anything after 3k on the highway mine is quiet unless I'm ripping WOT. 
Maybe if you added another resonator or a glasspack?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I've heard that, even though you gain some top end power, you lose low end power with the test pipe. It's the only thinkg holding me back. Have you noticed this?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

It's hard to tell with mine because of the lighter flywheel and crank pulley. But it'll tach out 1st and 2nd no prob. And when I'm shifting at almost 7k it drops right back into the power band with every shift. Don't get me wrong I love the feel of the car and the sound around town. And there's no CEL. It's just driving on the highway that's turning me off to this pipe. I really don't wanna buy another catback just to try and change the sound. I loved the sound of my car before the test pipe. I'm prob gonna take the test pipe off tomorrow but I'm not gonna sell it. I might keep it just to throw on for car shows and stuff. And yes it does sound like a mix between a VR6 and a R32. Which is why I don't wanna sell it........ I'm so confused. Hahaha


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Same here. 
Lightweight pulley , chip it's hard to say. I feel no drop off anywhere in the powerband. 
I mean anything after 2100k it pulls hard to redline


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Well i am installing my test pipe when i get it, which is a week give or take. I have stock exhaust, the only reason i ordered it now was to save myself that extra 50 for shipping and the sale price its on. I am going to install for video purposes so people can hear what stock with it sounds like because i was looking everywhere and i couldn't find any videos of stock. I probably wont keep it on. I get my magnaflow whenever i take it into the shop but i wont do that until after i make the stock video for all the little boys a girls out there dying to hear it.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_And yes it does sound like a mix between a VR6 and a R32. Which is why I don't wanna sell it........ I'm so confused. Hahaha

the r32 is a vr6








but i think id need to hear one of these aftermarkets in person


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

Vr6 & r32, lol. 
Well I know what he means, the vr has a totally different exhaust note than the r32. 
The engine is a vr6, but the mk5 makes 250bhp, I think the mk4 .:R makes 225? Something around there. The gti/gli VR I think makes 180bhp


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

Funny thing about this test pipe....
I'm very anal about detailing my car... So as part of my daily upkeep I scrub my exhaust tips inside and out with Never Dull. 
I'd say every 3-4 days there would be a considerable amount of carbon build up inside the tip. 
For some reason, since I installed the test pipe, the tips have been staying very clean. 
This is a picture of the exhaust tip after 3 days without polishing it. 








Pretty damn clean.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerbunny24* »_
the r32 is a vr6








but i think id need to hear one of these aftermarkets in person

Yeah I prob shoulda been more clear. It's kinda like a mix between a MK3 VR6 and the MK5 R32. I don't know, it def has it's own sound. I go through a little tunnel on the way to work everyday and yesterday and today I ripped 3rd gear through it. Sounded so sexy.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I knew what you meant lol. Just busting balls.








hey, do you have that BFI stage 1 transmission mount insert?
If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I love it. I've had it on the car since December. I had the stage two in there for a little while and it felt I was driving on the rumble strips all the time. Once again it was a little too hardcore for me but the girlfriend loved it for some reason. Hahaha. I took that out and put the stage one in and it's great. Doesn't shake that hard at all and the car feels great. The new clutch is finally broken in and I've been hammering on the car and it feels like a whole new car. Also my dogbone mount was totally blown out. I replaced that with the BSH mount the same time as the clutch. Overall I'm very pleased with this setup right now.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Lol the gf loved it...lol
I actually just installed the VF pendlum mount. Really impressed. 
I would have gotton the bsh one but my guys at Tyrol Sport hooked me up nicely with the VF bc they are an authorized dealer. 
I can't wait for to change my clutch. The original won't die fast enough. 
Which one did you go with?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Btw, I see your from Vernon, NJ. 

My cousin lives there, Joesph Sampongna.. He's 27. 
Ever hear of him?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I went with the Four seasons tuning single mass flywheel with a sachs stage 1+ clutch kit. I had it installed at Dynamic Motorworks up in Warwick New York. They're about ten minutes from me and do great work. They're the only people I'll ever let work on my car. But the clutch is great. It actually feels like there's a pedal there now. And no that stock clutch won't die anytime soon. I had 75k HARD miles on mine and it was still in good shape. I don't know how people on here burn clutches up. 

And no the name doesn't ring a bell. He's a couple years older. Prob just missed him in highschool.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I heard the of those guys... All good things. 
People are burning their clutches at 40-50k.








They don't understand that if you drive it hard, but properly shift, you'll be ok. 
Most people can't shift correctly. 
How bout a picture of your car man. I gotta see it.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Dirty with the Rabbit front








Clean with the Jetta front


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I went with the Four seasons tuning single mass flywheel with a sachs stage 1+ clutch kit. I had it installed at Dynamic Motorworks up in Warwick New York. They're about ten minutes from me and do great work. They're the only people I'll ever let work on my car. But *the clutch is great. It actually feels like there's a pedal there now. *

truth!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

^^^^^^ Hahahaha. This guy knows whats up.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Vr6 & r32, lol. 
Well I know what he means, the vr has a totally different exhaust note than the r32. 
The engine is a vr6, but the mk5 makes 250bhp, I think the mk4 .:R makes 225? Something around there. The gti/gli VR I think makes 180bhp

well the 2.8l vr6 24 valvle with an 3.2 exhaust sounds exactly like the r32

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel
but that should be obvious i guess lol

i need to hear someone's exhaust in person. any takers that wanna take a trip to texas? ill buy drinks! lol


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

My brother will be in dallas in a couple weeks if that counts. But he's flying out.


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

can he bring his exhaust? lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*

Just another walk around and take off video....









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHAcugLoWDI 


_Modified by doqFastlane at 9:33 AM 8-29-2009_


----------



## eyoung14 (Jan 28, 2008)

man that car is sooo FRESH. What size rims are those and what are you lowered on?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (eyoung14)*

Thanks buddy.
FK silverline coils
18x8" rs4 reps. Et 42


----------



## eyoung14 (Jan 28, 2008)

yea man. Where did you find your audi reps. I''ve been looking around but I want to make sure i get exactly the right ones.


----------



## Daral (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Hey so you have the Magnaflow single exhaust with the usp test pipe, this test pipe comes without a cat right? 
And one more thing to throw out there... anyone have the 20squared header for the 2.5L ??? if so any clips of it greatly appreciated!
thanks.


----------



## Daral (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Could you post a clip with some takes with your cars exhaust to compare the AWE exhaust with the test pipe and the Magnaflow with the test pipe. 
A few revs, launches, drives at highway speeds, etc...
Thanks and greatly appreciated!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (eyoung14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eyoung14* »_yea man. Where did you find your audi reps. I''ve been looking around but I want to make sure i get exactly the right ones.

the company I got them from is no longer around. 
Alloy r us
I'm looking to get rid of mine w/o tires if your interested.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Daral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daral* »_Hey so you have the Magnaflow single exhaust with the usp test pipe, this test pipe comes without a cat right? 
And one more thing to throw out there... anyone have the 20squared header for the 2.5L ??? if so any clips of it greatly appreciated!
thanks.

yup no cat. 
Your gonna need a o2 spacer if you have pzev vehicle to avoid a CEL. 
I remember a post on here bout a week ago with a white rabbit with 20squared headers in this forum.


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

that second video actually sounded alot better than the first!
btw we are repping the same setup just mines a rabbit hehe


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Should this work for the CEL?
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Yes, that looks Like it should work.


----------



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

love the set up you got goin! very clean! is your rear bumper stock?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (matthewjeffrey)*

Yes, stock rear, GLI Skirts, OEM votex front lip.


----------



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

very sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (doqFastlane)*

Looks dope, sounds dope = dope


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Just installed the USP test pipe.....Video Inside (baltzah7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baltzah7* »_Looks dope, sounds dope = dope


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anybody have a video of the testpipe with a stock exhaust? I plan on ditching my custom exhaust for a stock one, but I don't want it to be totally silent. If someone could post a video of it, that would be my selling point.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

No video but it's just a tad more noticable than stock exhaust. If you're just looking for more growl this may not be enough but adds a little extra kick. I'm going to be upgrading to a header/catback system. I'll be selling this one. You can email me if interested at hagemanst at comcast dot net.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm definitely interested in the test pipe, I have a stock exhaust sitting in my garage. I just want the grunt, not the sound... IMHO I love the way the car sounds, but a lot of aftermarket exhausts are too loud for me... I guess I'm 22 years too old. Plus, I'm in love with the sound of how my car was with just the intake. Stealth mode for me I guess.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh, and emailed.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful build and I like the way your going with the exhaust.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_No video but it's just a tad more noticable than stock exhaust. If you're just looking for more growl this may not be enough but adds a little extra kick. I'm going to be upgrading to a header/catback system. I'll be selling this one. You can email me if interested at hagemanst at comcast dot net.

install go smooth for ya??


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_
install go smooth for ya??


In a sent email, he said it only took about an hour, start to finish. He suggested to pb blaster or spray the bolts a day before... which is an awesome idea.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

good to hear, i sold him the pipe, so i was just curious


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Erik04gti)*

New music. 
I just bought my first house, and closed last week, so i made a lil video of start up & rev to 5K in my garage.. enjoy.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...18063/
-----











_Modified by doqFastlane at 6:23 PM 12-4-2009_


----------

